# What is the best Grocery Store position to work?



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm just not sure which position to apply for. Does anyone have any knowledge of which position is best overall? 

- Working the cash register is something I would rather not do. From what I hear that is one the worst positions to apply for.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Night stocker.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

As many as possible. The more versatile you are, the more successful you can be working in retail. 

Spending four years of my teenage years working between k-mart and safeway, I really don't think one position is worse than another. You still work odd hours and people still treat you like sh*t.

After that I found a real fun job cleaning returned rental cars. You get to drive different kinds of cars, clean them, put gas in them, do exterior damage surveys and report other anomalies.. Mouth-breathing simple, and nobody bothers you.. unless you play your music too loud.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Being a cashier can be easy or challenging depending on who you are. The same with every other position.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Most people are found in the vegetable stand ( bad joke )


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

depends on what you want. If your lazy, sacker is the best postiton although they might have you round up shopping carts in the lot. If your a hard worker, Dairy and frozen food dept might be your best bet. I worked in grocery for several years, I literally started from the bottom (sacker, Utility) and eventually ended up being a Dairy/Frozen Food dept Manager.


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

intheshadows said:


> Night stocker.


Hmm, this might be the one I apply for. When I go grocery shopping I always see those guys late at night stoking shelves. I bet they don't even have to talk to any customers.



moroff said:


> As many as possible. The more versatile you are, the more successful you can be working in retail.
> 
> Spending four years of my teenage years working between k-mart and safeway, I really don't think one position is worse than another. You still work odd hours and people still treat you like sh*t.
> 
> After that I found a real fun job cleaning returned rental cars. You get to drive different kinds of cars, clean them, put gas in them, do exterior damage surveys and report other anomalies.. Mouth-breathing simple, and nobody bothers you.. unless you play your music too loud.


That sounds pretty fun for a job. Too bad I can't drive yet :S



50piecesteve said:


> depends on what you want. If your lazy, sacker is the best postiton although they might have you round up shopping carts in the lot. If your a hard worker, Dairy and frozen food dept might be your best bet. I worked in grocery for several years, I literally started from the bottom (sacker, Utility) and eventually ended up being a Dairy/Frozen Food dept Manager.


Well, I can be a hard worker if I want to be, perhaps that's a the job for me.

What does a Dairy/Frozen associate do?


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

i once was a stacker in a small cvs. one thing i learned from that job, always check the expiration date on the milk. i was going stocking milk one day and was taking the older ones out to put them up front. after putting the new ones back i was checking the dates to see what ones should go in the front, and some of them had expired 3 years ago.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

namebn said:


> i once was a stacker in a small cvs. one thing i learned from that job, always check the expiration date on the milk. i was going stocking milk one day and was taking the older ones out to put them up front. after putting the new ones back i was checking the dates to see what ones should go in the front, and some of them had expired 3 years ago.


....Yeah, that doesn't strike me as a place to go buy milk... Morso :afr


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Manager, you get paid the most money and you have to do the least actual work.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Unloading trucks, and preparing carts for the stockers. Stocking shelves would be pretty good too, but ultimately I like jobs that are behind the scenes.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> Manager, you get paid the most money and you have to do the least actual work.


Well, they do "manage".


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Night Stock. :yes


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

food basic, they got so many cute girls

or sorry you were asking position.. i guess inventory then if you don't like to talk, they basically just work with shelves


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm doing night filling at the moment and I can confidently say it would be the best for someone with SA. Don't have to talk to customers, only co- workers and plus the work is easy. Only thing for me is that the hours don't really suit my other commitments.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

awkward person said:


> Well, I can be a hard worker if I want to be, perhaps that's a the job for me.
> 
> What does a Dairy/Frozen associate do?


Stock and maintain your department. Make sure your sales floor is stocked and looking nice, and your freezer and walk in is organized. Dept managers have to make sure everyone in their dept is doing their job, and place orders with your wholesale company to make sure the sales floor can stay stocked up. Sounds easy however when a bunch of punks work for you it can be difficult.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

grocery stocker or the guy that collects carts i forgot the name for it.. parking lot attendant or something maybe idk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The problem with going for a specific position is that with low end jobs like grocery stores, you will end up having to do things other than what you like to do when someone calls off or when they're in a bind and they need somebody to fill a slot. Any warm body will do in such a situation and if you're the first person they see, they'll grab you. They are always trying to save a buck. They only schedule the bare minimum of what they need and then they're screwed if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Night stock is not all the pancakes and butter you're making it out to be.


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

So I sent in my application a couple of days ago and got a call back this morning. They scheduled an interview for 2:00pm today then later added another one for 10:00pm. So tonight I'll be having another interview with the stock management guy (stock was the only position they had open)

Does anyone know what I should expect? Perhaps someone one has had a similar experience?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

awkward person said:


> So I sent in my application a couple of days ago and got a call back this morning. They scheduled an interview for 2:00pm today then later added another one for 10:00pm. So tonight I'll be having another interview with the stock management guy (stock was the only position they had open)
> 
> Does anyone know what I should expect? Perhaps someone one has had a similar experience?


When I interviewed for Walmart, it was in front of a panel of three people. They mostly focused on asking how I reacted in the past during certain situations at jobs. The questions are easy enough, but with three people judging me I sort of blanked out. There was then a second interview, where I met the store manager, and then a third interview after that which I did not make. The second interview was mostly shooting the shiz, he asked me why I wanted to work there, and why I felt I would be a good candidate. It was pretty easy, much easier than the first interview.

This was in a high unemployment section of the US, there were like 75 people applying for that job, I doubt it will be as bad where you live. So don't sweat it.

The job itself is cake, you walk around with carts filled with various merchandise and stock the shelves. Third shift would mostly be goofing around with coworkers and stocking merchandise.

Best of luck man.


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

zonebox said:


> When I interviewed for Walmart, it was in front of a panel of three people. They mostly focused on asking how I reacted in the past during certain situations at jobs. The questions are easy enough, but with three people judging me I sort of blanked out. There was then a second interview, where I met the store manager, and then a third interview after that which I did not make. The second interview was mostly shooting the shiz, he asked me why I wanted to work there, and why I felt I would be a good candidate. It was pretty easy, much easier than the first interview.
> 
> This was in a high unemployment section of the US, there were like 75 people applying for that job, I doubt it will be as bad where you live. So don't sweat it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I have one more question I forgot to add in though

- Do you think my physical appearance will prevent me from getting the job? Not that I'm 'hideous' or anything, but I don't exactly look like the strongest guy for the job.. I know I'd be able to get the job done without any problems but I don't know if they'll 'discriminante' against me because of my lack of muscle mass.. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

you only apply for one job? When I've looked in the UK you'll often have to do multiple jobs. Sometimes stocking shelves is separate though. Bagging is basically a non existent job here, sounds like it would be easy and ideal if a little boring though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

awkward person said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have one more question I forgot to add in though
> 
> - Do you think my physical appearance will prevent me from getting the job? Not that I'm 'hideous' or anything, but I don't exactly look like the strongest guy for the job.. I know I'd be able to get the job done without any problems but I don't know if they'll 'discriminante' against me because of my lack of muscle mass.. :b


Nah, I don't think so. I've seen a variety of people stocking shelves, from short and skinny to tall and hefty. You probably got the job if they wanted to interview you that quickly


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

awkward person said:


> Hmm, this might be the one I apply for. When I go grocery shopping I always see those guys late at night stoking shelves. I bet they don't even have to talk to any customers.


Well it depends on what store you work at. I work at a store that places a huge emphasis on customer service. I have to constantly talk to customers and be polite and aid them with anything I can. It isn't just about playing "Find Waldo" i.e. retrieving a specific item for them or showing them where something is. You also have to answer questions about said product, and also indulge them in idle chit chat if they press for it.

Also we have this rule: The 10 Second 10 Step rule. If a customer is within 10 steps of you, and it's been 10 seconds, you are obligated to greet them and offer assistance. Also a warm smile is part of your uniform. If you don't at least attempt these things at my store, our managers will mark it down. We all are each individually scored not just for meeting deadlines, but our customer service performance as well.

We have these random secret shoppers, which are essentially spies and they'll randomly approach us and sometimes purposefully act disgruntled and difficult or just aloof, and depending on whether we successfully aid them or not, that determines our scores on our next evaluation. It also determines the reputation of our entire store altogether as a whole, we have a chart in the break room and everything, we're competing with other stores for a bonus.

If you work retail and want to move up and obtain raises, you have to be able to act the part of the humble servant and placate every whim of every single disgusting customer that ruins your day. Otherwise they'll start cutting your hours to ribbons and give it to someone else.

It's like that movie Office Space in which Jennifer Aniston's annoying manager is telling her that she's doing the bare minimum, i.e. not wearing enough flair. It's almost the same lame request. Our managers want us to go the extra mile because they want the stores reputation to be grand, that means more money for them.

That said, I hated cashiering/bagging and I much prefer stock clerking. I don't get bothered as much, it gives me ample time to recharge myself socially and be prepared for the next random encounter.






- *minding my own business stocking annoying lil catfood cans when a deep voice behind me startles me* (take 3k Firaga dmg)

- *Cough cough cough hack weeze* "Excuse meh, where r de taco shells?" (Armour Break)

- (I foolishly don't turn around) "Aisle 3 Sir, on the left, middle, top shelf..." (Curaja)

- "--SIR?!! *cough* Well I never!..." (Overdrive/Summon Bahamut 9999 dmg x2)

- O_O; *turns around* "I'm so sorry miss, I'm just used to saying Sir alot I didn't mean to offend you, here lemme help you find them right now." (pheonix down)

- "Hmmmph this publix sucks..." (Firaga 3k dmg)

- "Sorry... here you go, is there anything else I can help you with miss?" (Cura)

- "No I'm fine thank you, don't worry about it, sorry to bother you."

- "Thank you, take care!" ^ ^ (Victory!)






Loot: 
Exp 1245
Gil (you get paid hourly durr, same stagnant pay)
You're Not Fired Buckler +1

Lost:
-24 Dignity
-11 Pride
-77 Patience
-245 Happiness
Status Ailment: Poisoned


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope you got it man, it sounds like they are really considering you.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I actually just put in an application to be a cashier. It might be nerve wracking at first but I think I could do it. I don't have to come up with my own words or anything, I can just ask how they are and check them out and stuff. God, I hope I can do it it I get hired...


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

Malek said:


> Well it depends on what store you work at. I work at a store that places a huge emphasis on customer service. I have to constantly talk to customers and be polite and aid them with anything I can. It isn't just about playing "Find Waldo" i.e. retrieving a specific item for them or showing them where something is. You also have to answer questions about said product, and also indulge them in idle chit chat if they press for it.
> 
> Also we have this rule: The 10 Second 10 Step rule. If a customer is within 10 steps of you, and it's been 10 seconds, you are obligated to greet them and offer assistance. Also a warm smile is part of your uniform. If you don't at least attempt these things at my store, our managers will mark it down. We all each individually scored not just for meeting deadlines, but our customer service performance as well.
> 
> ...


Holy hell. That's crazy. To be completely honest if I were in your shoes I'd most likely become a nervous wreck. I'd hate the feeling of being watched through out the day.

By the way, thanks for sharing that bit with the customer. I nearly lose my **** while reading that :lol



zonebox said:


> I hope you got it man, it sounds like they are really considering you.


Ah, I'm not sure. I'm starting to think that they aren't interested because both interviews only lasted for about 10-15 minutes each, and while the final interview was ending, the interviewer said "We'll keep in touch" (or something along those lines) - which usually isn't a good sign.

Meh, who knows, maybe I will get the job.. But if I do, it will be due to the strange schedule. I doubt that there many applying for this job considering the hours are 11pm -7am


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

zomgz said:


> I actually just put in an application to be a cashier. It might be nerve wracking at first but I think I could do it. I don't have to come up with my own words or anything, I can just ask how they are and check them out and stuff. God, I hope I can do it it I get hired...


Lmao. That's exactly how I felt when I applied for my first job. Thankfully it was nothing like it thought it would be. ..Except for expecting the people who work that to be complete *******s. I got that part right.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, did you get it?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

intheshadows said:


> Night stocker.


That position actually sucks pretty bad. Especially when your shift bleeds into the opening hours and you have to deal with customers when your delirious and tired. Also keep in mind that you are going to have coworkers that are going to screw around since there are no customers.


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Well, did you get it?


No, at least I don't think so. At the end of the interview they said they would 'keep in touch'. Which isn't really a good ending.. If they wanted me the probably would've told me while I was there. Oh well.

I've learned from past experiences that it isn't wise to get your hopes up for situations like this. It usually never ends the way you want it to.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

awkward person said:


> No, at least I don't think so. At the end of the interview they said they would 'keep in touch'. Which isn't really a good ending.. If they wanted me the probably would've told me while I was there. Oh well.
> 
> I've learned from past experiences that it is't wise to get your hopes up for situations like this. It usually never ends the way you want it too.


Man that sucks, I'm sorry dude. I was actually looking forward to you saying you got the job.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

When you applied did you say you could work the max amount of hours they wanted, work any day, any time? Also fill in multiple positions bagger/stock clerk, cashiering, anything you think you can handle. We're mostly viewed as numbers and they'll more often than not choose the person willing or at least claiming they'll do anything. It also helps greatly if you have someone on the inside to vouch for you as a responsible hard worker with amazing ethics.

Keep applying, they like persistence.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Malek said:


> When you applied did you say you could work the max amount of hours they wanted, work any day, any time? Also fill in multiple positions bagger/stock clerk, cashiering, anything you think you can handle. We're mostly viewed as numbers and they'll more often than not choose the person willing or at least claiming they'll do anything. It also helps greatly if you have someone on the inside to vouch for you as a responsible hard worker with amazing ethics.
> 
> Keep applying, they like persistence.


This is pretty much the only way to get a job these days. You have to have connections, be willing to do anything they ask, be willing to work holidays and overtime, and be a super outgoing extrovert who loves people. I feel like 'real' people with 'real' lives just get ripped off when trying to find a job.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Trolley boy.


----------



## ilgv (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been thinking of going for a night stocking job too, but I would't even want to talk to my co-workers


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

Been a couple years since I worked at a grocery store, but night stocker. Especially if you get to work in the freezer and cooler sections.


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Man that sucks, I'm sorry dude. I was actually looking forward to you saying you got the job.


Yeah, it's a bummer, but whatever. I just have to move on 



Malek said:


> When you applied did you say you could work the max amount of hours they wanted, work any day, any time? Also fill in multiple positions bagger/stock clerk, cashiering, anything you think you can handle. We're mostly viewed as numbers and they'll more often than not choose the person willing or at least claiming they'll do anything. It also helps greatly if you have someone on the inside to vouch for you as a responsible hard worker with amazing ethics.
> 
> Keep applying, they like persistence.


Yep. I did let them know that my hours were flexible and I did apply for multiple potions (dairy associate, deli associate, cart attendant, overnight stock, and produce associate) but apparently they were only hiring for overnight stock.

Unfortunately I don't know anyone who works there, so, no one could vouch for me or anything like that.

But I've actually applied to this store two times before. Once back in November and another in May, but never got a call back.. I don't think I'll ever apply to this store again though. It would just be to embarrassing to come back after they declined.


----------

